# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Cut assist healing Plantain

## bigbob

Has anyone tried using this plant? I had two cuts and used this plant mashed up on one that healed in less than a day, while the other took several days. Minor cuts. It is considered a weed in lawns and lots of people pay to have it sprayed to get rid of it. I also heard it is edible and that the seeds are used for Metamucil. Thoughts?

----------


## LowKey

I've eaten it boiled in the spring, along with dandelion greens. Plantain leaves get bitter and stringy when they get older. You pretty much have to boil those to mush. 
Supposed to have a lot of vitamins but there are pleasanter things to eat out there.

My herbal says a poultice made from the leaves or roots has been used as an anti-infection agent and healing promoter. Never tried it.
Also says it can be used as a tea for soothing diarrhea. Never tried it for that either.

----------


## TXyakr

I have not used that particular plant for its natural antibacterial and anti-inflammatory properties but would probably try it for a fairly minor cut with reasonable precautions and common sense. The reason that many gardening clubs and websites are very negative about this is that some people do not apply reasonable common sense. Some people may use herbs for medical issues when a medical professional should be consulted (a major wound or illness) or they may have a sever allergic reaction to a particular plant, this could be bad if they used it for the first time in a remote location. These extreme cases are unfortunate because a knowledge of plants can be very valuable, their useful properties can also change during different times of the year and for different parts of the same plant and by slightly different species and cultivars etc, while others have the same useful properties over a wide range of species for virtually the entire plant. I'm a bit of a plant nerd and am constantly learning about them.

Edit Funny and disturbing story: I was on a fun nature hike with a delightful Naturalist (NOT the naked type) who was explaining many useful plants at a State Park. We saw lots of "Wood Sorrel" (Oxalis) that grows in may people's lawns and when we reached the trailhead there was some growing beside a utility box and the Naturalist suggested that oxalis was edible and people could try it. One young girl did. I cringed because a utility box right beside a trail intersection is a favorite spot for dogs to mark their scent. That Oxalis may have been a little salty. Oh well…

So be careful were you pick your herbs

----------


## LowKey

Just dogs?

----------


## LECHEF

I use plantain leaves all the time1 I mash up and apply directly to the cut.  (minor cuts...not for those times when I cut my arm off)  and a second one whole wrapped around the cut as a sort of band-aid.  I often get wee little knicks and cuts at work and plantain seems to be handier in most cases than the first aid kit

----------


## randyt

you can make a salve from it too. Steep chopped leaves in olive oil for several weeks. Give it a couple shakes a day. After several weeks strain the leaves from the oil and mix 5 parts oil to 1 part bees wax, use a double boiler for this. When well mixed it's done. Find a suitable container, like a clean snuff can and fill it.

----------


## hunter63

> you can make a salve from it too. Steep chopped leaves in olive oil for several weeks. Give it a couple shakes a day. After several weeks strain the leaves from the oil and mix 5 parts oil to 1 part bees wax, use a double boiler for this. When well mixed it's done. Find a suitable container, like a clean snuff can and fill it.


Have a tin of this salve made by a Herbalist Lady at the farmers market.....I use it....and seems to be soothing.
Seems to have separated a bit as the oil collects a bit in the center.

I don't have it here and the label is hand printed a bit hard to read....but a few other things besides plantain in it as well.

----------


## crashdive123

In other news......man has leg amputated due to infection.  When asked why he did not seek medical attention earlier he said "I was waiting several weeks for my plantain leaves and oil to mix".

----------


## hunter63

Yeah well, our bathroom is full of Magic potions.........I'm waiting to see if any work...LOL

----------


## randyt

gee wiz, just don't cut yourself until the salve is made, simple LOL.

----------


## crashdive123

> gee wiz, just don't cut yourself until the salve is made, simple LOL.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hayshaker

plantain is also good for healing bruses as well like when your hiking crush leaves and place against foot put sock back on.
or for other areas .

----------


## gustafsj

Plantain also works on bug bites.  Takes the itch away and the swelling goes away a lot faster...

----------


## Wolfhound

We have been using plantain for a few years and we love it.  Just last week I was helping my dad cut wood.  I was stacking the rounds in the truck and my brother was throwing them in.  I reached sown to grab one and my brother chucked one in at the same time.  One 30+lb chunk crushed my hand against another, which slid 10 inches after the impact.  I felt a pop as the log hit my hand and incredible pain.  It was my pinky knuckle that made the pop and it turned a dark color and swelled instantly.  I knew it was bad so I had my son pick a bunch of plantain.  I chewed it up and put it on the joint for at least ten minutes.  The pain level dropped from a 9 or 10 to about a 3.  The swelling went down as well and I was able to finish the day.  I was able to run the saw and stack wood.  I am pretty sure my knuckle broke, but I have 95% use in it right now.  There is almost no pain or swelling and it has full mobility.  I love herbs and am grateful for them.

----------


## randyt

isn't plantain similar to a banana?

----------


## Blood Groove

Yes that's very confusing. It's the exact same name for both plants. There is the common herb plantain which grows all over the yard, and the big 'ol banana plantain they like to eat in South America. Don't know who's idea it was to call them the same thing.

----------


## hunter63

Well, let me be dipped in doo doo....I didn't know that.....
Wow....Mentioned this to DW and she says....."Yeah, they are the little ones".....everyone know that.....?

Gotta go rake leaves......

----------


## Batch

Some try to differentiate the two by referring to one as a herb. But, technically the banana family are the tallest herbaceous fruiting plant. Probably easier just to refer to the plantain that was the original subject of this thread as plantago.

----------


## Rick

That's why I like to use the Latin name.  :Whistling:

----------


## randyt

I've never known you to use latin, maybe pig latin though. No latin for me

----------


## randyt

I really meant to say that using latin names for plants is a tad over rated LOL

----------


## crashdive123

I used to be latin a lot, but then I set my alarm for an earlier time.

----------

